# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  innovagen real or fake

## zeus009

i got some innovagen and never used thisb rand before or hear anything about it, had to change sources but ill post pictures later, anyone here of it before"

----------


## zeus009

ths is what it looks like

----------

